# Pensacola beach



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Got out here with ugly and some other friends and are lines werent in the water barely 20 minutes and my rod clicked and after a good 10 15 minute fight we got it in thanks ugly for the help!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

what rod/reel were you using? is that a big black nose?

btw, you broke rule #3 on fishing other peoples spots.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

There are rules????


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> There are rules????


well yeah. when someone takes you or tells you "their spot" you 

1. don't take anyone there yourself

2. don't tell anyone where it is

3. don't take pics with landmarks in the background. 

and in socal we had 4 and 5

4. C&R all fish unless spot holder says otherwise

5. clean up your damn mess 

i thought spot burning was a no go on all public forums. i guess i was wrong. :whistling:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

No wonder nobody shares spots with me!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Al i see in thr background are lights from condos and i was using a 6'6 penn mariner on a penn 309


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha I thought it was a alien ship in background


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

jmiller2502 said:


> Al i see in thr background are lights from condos and i was using a 6'6 penn mariner on a penn 309


Lights from condos? Guess we know it was on the sound side!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats a good spot. Honey hole for cobia huh chris? Lol


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/lJcoV18.jpeg


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> No wonder nobody shares spots with me!


I could be wrong. we just have these weird traditions back west that i'm really used to. we don't have private reefs out there though. 



AVIDfisherman said:


> Thats a good spot. Honey hole for cobia huh chris? Lol


...:blink:


----------

